# Help with something. - A Question for the MEN



## Zwiggy (Sep 23, 2011)

I've decided to muster up the courage to speak about something that's been troubling me for a while. 
I'm a male supporter of plus size women, and generally I am reserved about most things. A while ago, I dated a local woman and I found her cute. However im always fearful near women, and I just felt frozen when she seemed she wanted to kiss me. I've always been afraid of giving bad impressions to a woman. I won't give details but the reason, I think I feel this way is because my brother did a terrible thing to someone. I never want to hurt a woman in any way, but I can't get that horrid feeling of my brothers crimes out, so when she noticed it I couldn't get a reply properly out. I was afraid I was doing something wrong. Me and my brother never got along but you still can't help feeling guilty over it.
I've also kept my preference secret from my friends and remainder of my family, and im not sure how they'll react. 
My question is, what do I do for my fear, and how do I proceed with relationships?


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 23, 2011)

You may need to talk with someone about whatever your brother did if it won't allow you to function normally in a relationship. It may or may not help to bring it up to the woman you are/were dating but you should talk to somebody. If you truly don't want to hurt your partner you will get this ironed out before entering a serious relationship.

As for your, family you don't have to tell them anything. Bring a woman you care about and treat her as such. Your actions will speak as loud as words if not more so. People get so hung up on "confessing their dark, wretched secret" that they forget to live their life with a partner that they really like.


----------



## Tad (Sep 26, 2011)

Seconding waht Brian said. And in regards to that second paragraph....actions speak louder than words. Be proud to be out and about, doing things, with your partner, and that speaks volumes.


----------

